# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Meteori që ra në Portland (USA)

## Fiori

'Zjarri qe ra nga qielli' - i cili u cilesua nga zyrtaret e Seattle si meteor ishte nje nga trupat me te medhenj qiellore qe eshte konstatuar te bjere ne Toke vitet e fundit. Ka deshmimtare dhe xhirime filmike te cilat tregojne pamje te ketij 'spektakli' te marra nga Vancouver, Seattle, Spokane(Wash) dhe zona te tjera shume larg vendit ku ra meteori si Boise(Idaho).

----------

